# New baby is ready



## davey d (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi there
I have been having problems posting the new baby on the photo thread so have had yo post it here, hope you agree its worth it


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

What were you thinking spending $5g's on a bike.... Congrats man. Looks (pun intended) great!


----------

